# raffel: rb25det for medical fund raiser



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

all the info needed to join the raffel is in the link below, pics are provided

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21916


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

come on help this guys daughter !!!!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

money recieved so far

1-dave foreman-2 tickets= $150


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

jbanach77 said:


> money recieved so far
> 
> 1-dave foreman-2 tickets= $150
> 2-George Rigas-2= $150
> 3-dave mattheu-2= $150


got a few more


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i am really dissapointed that the raffle has not gotten more attention. i was hoping this was to raise a considerable amount of money for gia's medical bills. i guess i was wrong


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the link in the first post does not work. it sends you to a login screen


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

http://www.freepixhosting.com/uploadedfiles/rb25.jpg
http://www.freepixhosting.com/uploadedfiles/rb25-2.jpg
http://www.freepixhosting.com/uploadedfiles/rb25-3.jpg
http://www.freepixhosting.com/uploadedfiles/rb25-4.jpg

hope these help you out


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how much are tickets?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

tickets are $50 a piece, and you can buy as many as you want. the drawing will be march first. for those interested in purchasing tickets send money to:

jim banach
9 perrryfalls place
baltimore, md 21236

or thru paypal using the adress: [email protected]


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money recieved so far:

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150

some on guys its for a good cause and the tickets are cheaper now!!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Feb 3, 2004)

jbanach77 said:


> this is the money recieved so far:
> 
> 1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150
> 2-George Rigas-3= $150
> ...


Tickets are cheaper now? How much? How many miles does the engine have? Does it come with the other necessary parts for the swap? Interested...


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

JimmyJames said:


> Tickets are cheaper now? How much? How many miles does the engine have? Does it come with the other necessary parts for the swap? Interested...



yes they are now $50 a piece, and you may buy as many as you want. the were $100 for the first and $50 for any additional. but i think that $50 is good. the motor has less than 45k miles on it. it comes with everything necessary to mount and bolt to a 240sx. motor, trans, r33 x member, uncut wiring harness and ecu. motor is in outstanding shape.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50



got a few more, thats the spirit guys!!!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money recieved so far:

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50
7-joel soileay-4= $200

recieved a couple more this morning


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50
7-joel soileay-4= $200
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50



i do hope this is going to pick up some more, the more the merrier


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i have no cash and no use for an RB, but i love the cause and i want this thread to keep near the top so people can see it. hope your daughter gets better or something.may i ask whats wrong?

come on you guys....an RB motorset complete with everything with pretty low milage and great condition....buy a couple tickets....this would go for thousands somewhere else, put out some cash...even if you lose, you helped a little girl


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

consider this stickied


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> consider this stickied


thanks man!!!!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

bump, come on and get them while there still available. there is still a good chance fo everyone


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

come on guys its for a good cause, and think if you won. turn around and make a fast 3grand


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 


hopefully this is the first of a few more


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150


here we go


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 





let them roll in gang!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

why do you need money, what is it for? give me a reason, maybe i can help


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> why do you need money, what is it for? give me a reason, maybe i can help


medical bills that accumulated while gia was in the hosptial waiting for a liver and lung transplant


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50

got another in the mail


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

jbanach77 said:


> 1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150
> 2-George Rigas-3= $150
> 3-dave mattheu-3= $150
> 4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150
> ...


another


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

tell me how to give some cash. what do i need to do.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> tell me how to give some cash. what do i need to do.


you can either send your monry to our paypal adress which is [email protected] or in the mail to
jimmy banach
9 perryfalls place
baltimore, md 21236

please leave all your shipping info in the comments section or in a letter if you decide to send your money order in the mail.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money that has been recieved so far

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50
13-Nicholas Hernandez-1=$50
14-David Kucharczyk-1=$50


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money that has been recieved so far

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50
13-Nicholas Hernandez-1=$50
14-David Kucharczyk-1=$50
15-Brian Fennessy-3=$150

the raffle has been extended a week as promise for a fellow forum member to get his money order in as he e mailed me and requested a extention. and i shall honor that request


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money that has been recieved so far

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50
13-Nicholas Hernandez-1=$50
14-David Kucharczyk-1=$50
15-Brian Fennessy-3=$150
16-David Keller-2=$100
17-Natapat Kalsmith-4=$200


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

his is the money that has been recieved so far

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50
13-Nicholas Hernandez-1=$50
14-David Kucharczyk-1=$50
15-Brian Fennessy-3=$150
16-David Keller-2=$100
17-Natapat Kalsmith-4=$200


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

is is the money that has been recieved so far

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50
13-Nicholas Hernandez-1=$50
14-David Kucharczyk-1=$50
15-Brian Fennessy-3=$150
16-David Keller-2=$100
17-Natapat Kalsmith-4=$200
18-corbett maurer-2=$100


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

his is the money that has been recieved so far

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50
13-Nicholas Hernandez-1=$50
14-David Kucharczyk-1=$50
15-Brian Fennessy-3=$150
16-David Keller-2=$100
17-Natapat Kalsmith-4=$200
18-corbett maurer-2=$100
19-dan vogelsberg-1=$50
20-Alexander Sedano III-1=$50
21-Kurtis Kuszek-2=$100

yes the drawing will be tomorrow at 9 p.m. i am having my neighbor do the drawing so there is nothing i will do besides supply the larger black bag and then he picks the winning ticket. thanks to everyone and good luck to everyone. there is still time to get your tickets in so lets see them!!!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

his is the money that has been recieved so far

1-dave foreman-3 tickets= $150 
2-George Rigas-3= $150 
3-dave mattheu-3= $150 
4-Jonathan Voskinarian-3= $150 
5-Lucy Casimir-1= $50 
6-Brian Kolar-1= $50 
7-joel soilea-4= $200 
8-Timothy Coggins -1=$50 
9-Joseph DiMaggio-1=$50 
10-mark mckeough-3=$150 
11-kenyatta mitchell-2=$100 
12-michael sou-1=$50
13-Nicholas Hernandez-1=$50
14-David Kucharczyk-1=$50
15-Brian Fennessy-3=$150
16-David Keller-2=$100
17-Natapat Kalsmith-4=$200
18-corbett maurer-2=$100
19-dan vogelsberg-1=$50
20-Alexander Sedano III-1=$50
21-Kurtis Kuszek-2=$100
22-Matthew Rissman-1=$50


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

and the winner is











































dave mattheu


----------

